# Oh so funny!!!



## cluck_and_quack (Mar 21, 2013)

I was doing some research and looked up "rainbow pullets". This is what I found!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Poor chicks!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Lots of folks don't see any humor here.


----------



## cluck_and_quack (Mar 21, 2013)

Energyvet said:


> Lots of folks don't see any humor here.


I can't imagine they are really dyed. Or at least I hope not.


----------



## DottieB (Mar 15, 2013)

I hope that is photoshopped, poor chickies.


----------



## cluck_and_quack (Mar 21, 2013)

DottieB said:


> I hope that is photoshopped, poor chickies.


Not so funny now... I really just assumed it was photoshopped. Some if them are but the chicks are not. In Indonesia they dye them and sell them to young children.


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

Unfortunately this is why many places have a minimum chick purchase rule; to prevent people from buying chicks because they are cute without intention to properly care for them. Dyeing chicks and marketing them as "cute Easter playthings" has finally been outlawed, at least in my area. There are numerous signs where the chicks are sold stating they are sold for agricultural purposes only. It doesn't stop everybody though


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I dont find it offensive, but interesting. I have seen the dyed chicks, their pretty cool looking. There is a website that shows how to do it with non-toxic coloring while the chicks is still in the egg. The color wears off when the feathers grow in. The dyes do not harm the chicks. Before anyone gets upset over is, they should research it and learn what it really is.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

the dyed chicks are sold in indonesia to young children as playthings and novelties........nothing funny about that,


----------

